# gis / tiza / yeso



## tigger_uhuhu

*Por cierto, no sé cómo se diga gis en otros lados, pero es esa cosita blanca, con la que escribíamos en las pizarras verdes y que se hacian polvito, antes de los plumines.


(NOTA DEL MODERADOR: Esta discusión proviene de este hilo)


----------



## SpiceMan

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> *Por cierto, no sé cómo se diga gis en otros lados, pero es esa cosita blanca, con la que escribíamos en las pizarras verdes y que se hacian polvito, antes de los plumines.


Lo curioso es que tiza, una palabra que se usa tanto en Argentina como en España tiene su origen en el nahuatl. Llegó al sur y cruzó el océano. Nadie es profeta en su tierra, ni las palabras.


----------



## ieracub

PS: Tiza. No conocía la palabra gis.


----------



## ILT

Y tiza, en México, es el cubito que se usa para las puntas de los tacos de billar


----------



## veleño

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> *Por cierto, no sé cómo se diga gis en otros lados, pero es esa cosita blanca, con la que escribíamos en las pizarras verdes y que se hacian polvito, antes de los plumines.



Hola, vi esta acotación en otro hilo y me causó curiosidad, yo pensaba que tiza era tiza en todo lado. ¿cómo le llaman en otros países?


----------



## lazarus1907

En España es tiza también (¡SURPRISE!).
Gis viene de "gypsum" (Latín), y del griego "gupsos", que significa yeso, *tiza*. No estoy seguro en qué países se usa, la verdad.


----------



## Hidrocálida

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> En España es tiza también (¡SURPRISE!).
> Gis viene de "gypsum" (Latín), y del griego "gupsos", que significa yeso, *tiza*. No estoy seguro en qué países se usa, la verdad.


en México decimos *gis*
Saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

> en México decimos gis
> Saludos


¿Por qué no, si es un cultismo (y además está en el DRAE)?
¡Que aprendan los demás griego y latín, que son la cuna del español!


----------



## ieracub

¿y se pronuncia igual que "jis"?

No sé por qué razón la leo y tiendo a pronunciarla como _guis. _

Es bonita la palabra. Le comenté a varios amigos sobre su existencia y ninguno la había escuchado. 

La voy a empezar a usar y cuando me miren con cara extraña, los sorprendo con  <<Significa tiza, viene del latín "gypsum" y del griego "gupsos", que significa yeso>> ¡y después me quedo sin amigos por pedante!  

 Saludos.


----------



## diegodbs

ieracub said:
			
		

> ¿y se pronuncia igual que "jis"?
> 
> No sé por qué razón la leo y tiendo a pronunciarla como _guis. _
> 
> Es bonita la palabra. Le comenté a varios amigos sobre su existencia y ninguno la había escuchado.
> 
> La voy a empezar a usar y cuando me miren con cara extraña, los sorprendo con <<Significa tiza, viene del latín "gypsum" y del griego "gupsos", que significa yeso>> ¡y después me quedo sin amigos por pedante!
> 
> Saludos.


 
jajajajaaja, no te quedes sin amigos. A mí también me gustaría saber cómo pronuncian la palabra en México, ¿gis, yis, guis????


----------



## lazarus1907

> La voy a empezar a usar y cuando me miren con cara extraña, los sorprendo con <<Significa tiza, viene del latín "gypsum" y del griego "gupsos", que significa yeso>> ¡y después me quedo sin amigos por pedante!



JAJAJAJAJA. Yo tampoco voy diciéndole eso a mis amigos cuando salimos de copas, o se cambian de bar y no me llaman. Pero aquí en el foro, bueno...


----------



## Hidrocálida

ieracub said:
			
		

> ¿y se pronuncia igual que "jis"?
> 
> No sé por qué razón la leo y tiendo a pronunciarla como _guis. _
> 
> Es bonita la palabra. Le comenté a varios amigos sobre su existencia y ninguno la había escuchado.
> 
> La voy a empezar a usar y cuando me miren con cara extraña, los sorprendo con <<Significa tiza, viene del latín "gypsum" y del griego "gupsos", que significa yeso>> ¡y después me quedo sin amigos por pedante!
> 
> Saludos.



exacto la escribimos gis y la pronunciamos jis
 en México sería pedante decir tiza y pocos entenderian a que te refieres
Saludos


----------



## veleño

gracias por los comentarios. Ahora me surge otra duda tambíen muy estudiantil: como dicen en sus países ¿pizarra o tablero?
Jaja gracias


----------



## diegodbs

veleño said:
			
		

> gracias por los comentarios. Ahora me surge otra duda tambíen muy estudiantil: como dicen en sus países ¿pizarra o tablero?
> Jaja gracias


En España, pizarra. 
También hace tiempo se decía "encerado", pero "pizarra" es la palabra más usada. Tablero no.


----------



## Hidrocálida

veleño said:
			
		

> gracias por los comentarios. Ahora me surge otra duda tambíen muy estudiantil: como dicen en sus países ¿pizarra o tablero?
> Jaja gracias


En México* pizarrón* a los rectangulos de color verde donde usamos el *gis*
*Pizarra* una  lámina  plástica blanca de menor tamaño que el pizarrón en la cual escribimos con marcadores/rotuladores especiales de fácil borrado.
Saludos


----------



## diegodbs

Hidrocálida said:
			
		

> exacto la escribimos gis y la pronunciamos jis
> en México sería pedante decir tiza y pocos entenderian a que te refieres
> Saludos


 
¿Cómo es que no se utiliza en México, si la palabra tiza proviene del náhuatl "tizatl"?


----------



## ieracub

En Chile le decimos pizarra o pizarrón al rectángulo ése, negro o verde de madera sobre el cual se escribe con tiza/gis (pronunciado "jis"  )

Y a la de plástico, creo que "pizarra blanca". Algunos, por descuido o por mala intención, en vez de usar marcadores de fácil borrado, como dice Hidrocálida, usan indelebles, por lo que hay que tener, siempre, un frasquito de alcohol a mano.

Al marcador le decimos "plumón".

Es curiosa la evolución de la palabra pizarra. Desde un elemento mineral negro a uno blanco de plástico.



			
				lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> JAJAJAJAJA. Yo tampoco voy diciéndole eso a mis amigos cuando salimos de copas, o se cambian de bar y no me llaman. Pero aquí en el foro, bueno...


 
Jeje. Es bienvenido todo aporte que nos ayude a comprender nuestro idioma y el de otras latitudes. Hago público mi agradecimiento a tu participación.

Saludos.


----------



## belén

En catalán se dice "guix", debe venir de lo mismo que "gis"


----------



## Hidrocálida

diegodbs said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo es que no se utiliza en México, si la palabra tiza proviene del náhuatl "tizatl"?



No sabia que tiza viene del nahuatl tizatl ¿Que interesante! 
y de verdad en Mèxico no decimos tiza decimos gis(pronunciado jis)
Saludos


----------



## murena

Hidrocálida said:
			
		

> En México* pizarrón* a los rectangulos de color verde donde usamos el *gis*
> *Pizarra* una lámina plástica blanca de menor tamaño que el pizarrón en la cual escribimos con marcadores/rotuladores especiales de fácil borrado.
> Saludos


 
Al blanco que se usa con plumones, también se la llama pintarrón en México.

Saludos


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Si. Aquí todos son pizarrones (ojo que nadie quiera hacer diminutivo de esta palabra, que todos echarían a reir je je je -lo siento, off topic-)y gises (porque los hay de colores )
Decir tiza, además de pedante, nos suena taaaan extraño  aunque a veces decimos que alguien o algo está tiznado o lleno de tizne, pero esa es otra cosa


----------



## caravaggio

Hola
En Perú se usa tiza y pizarra o pizarrón

ademas usamos tiza..como sinónimo de impecable..


----------



## CheRie

En Venezuela *tiza* e indistintamente *pizarrón/pizarra*


----------



## paprika

Hidrocálida said:
			
		

> No sabia que tiza viene del nahuatl tizatl ¿Que interesante!
> y de verdad en Mèxico no decimos tiza decimos gis(pronunciado jis)
> Saludos


 
Esto es algo realmente curioso los mexicanos nos quedamos con la palabra "gis" y los españoles se llevaron la palabra "tiza" que viene del náhuatl.

Es muy lindo esto de compartir, ¿no creen?


----------



## veleño

si, bastante extraño lo del intercambio, pero la cultura es asi y de allí su variedad, nuevamente gracias por los comentarios... y nunca pensé que fuera un hilo con tanto tema!


----------



## SADACA

> Y tiza, en México, es el cubito que se usa para las puntas de los tacos de billar


 
En Venezuela, tiza para escribir en el PIZARRÓN y tiza para los tacos del BILLAR


----------



## .DrAgO.

Yo sabía que tiza y gis eran sinónimos... hmmm había escuchado eso de tiza para los tacos del billar, pero nosotros siempre le decimos gis a la 'cosa' con la que escribimos en la pizarra.


----------



## lamartus

Para mí ambas son tiza: la del taco de billar y la de la pizarra.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## ampurdan

Es curioso que en México se llame "gis", parece que deriva directamente de la palabra latina "gypsum" según el DRAE. Me parece curioso porque en catalán le llamamos "guix" (que se pronuncia /gish/) a eso y, por lo que parece, en ningún otro sitio dónde se habla español se le llama así.

Por otra parte, la DRAE parece dar la razón a los amigos mexicanos. Todo está hecho de yeso y greda, pero la tiza es para el billar y el "gis" (o "clarión" -jamás había oído esta palabra-) para escribir en la pizarra.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Lo más común es gis acá en México. La tiza es para el billar. Por cierto, la manera como usamos otras palabras:

Pizarra - es el marcador en los eventos deportivos.
Pizarrón - el que usamos en los salones de clases (el diccionario le dice encerado, que nunca había escuchado).
Pintarrón - El pizarrón usado cuando se escribe con plumones.
Plumón, marcador - Según el diccionario de la RAE, rotulador.


----------



## carzante

En España, tiza para todo, porque se refiere al propio material de que está hecho, no al objeto.

(En galego, en cambio, decimos "xiz" para ambas cosas)


----------



## ampurdan

carzante said:


> (En galego, en cambio, decimos "xiz" para ambas cosas)


 
Pues quizá esta sea la vía por la que se introdujo "gis" en México...


----------



## mjmuak

ampurdan said:


> Pues quizá esta sea la vía por la que se introdució "gis" en México...


 
Será, porque en portugués también es "gis"

Saludos


----------



## horusankh

ampurdan said:


> Pues quizá esta sea la vía por la que se introdujo "gis" en México...


 


mjmuak said:


> Será, porque en portugués también es "gis"
> 
> Saludos


O será porque en el español que se hablaba en la España de fines del siglo XV se decía "gis" o algo parecido, porque dudo mucho que dijeran "tiza" antes de tener contacto con los aztecas.


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, es lo más probable. No sé qué tan común era su uso en el contexto de una clase en el siglo XV, con todo.


----------



## JABON

Hola:
En El Salvador decimos YESO para el susodicho adminículo para escribir.
Pizarra o pizarrón es usado indiscriminadamente para el mismo  elemento.


----------



## xeneize

Qué lindo, no sabía que en El Salvador le dijeran _yeso_...
En italiano es "gesso", pronunciado igual.
Es increíble, ¿no?
_Tiza_ viene del nahuatl, justamente, y es una mezcla de yeso y greda.
Llegó a España, a la Argentina, a casi todo el mundo hispanohablante, pero no se quedó en México, donde se mantuvo el término de origen latino _gis_...que viene de _gypsum_, que significa justamente _yeso_....
Mirá vos...


----------



## loladamore

*Otro hilo* pariente sobre _gipsum_ y _tizatl_.

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El _gis_ mexicano tiene todo el aspecto de ser un galicismo del s. XIX.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

XiaoRoel said:


> El _gis_ mexicano tiene todo el aspecto de ser un galicismo del s. XIX.


 
¿Ah? En francés se escribe así:

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/craie

(¿Esto sí se permite, señora/es moderadora/es?) ¿O pongo: ce, erre, a, i, e?


----------



## merquiades

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¿Ah? En francés se escribe así:
> 
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/craie
> 
> (¿Esto sí se permite, señora/es moderadora/es?) ¿O pongo: ce, erre, a, i, e?



Yo tampoco conozco la palabra en francés (sólo craie), a no ser que se trate de una palabra arcaica.  Existe gisement pero no es tiza.  Si es la misma palabra, misma ortografía en portugués, es probablemente la fuente.  Pero es curioso que tiza sea una palabra nahautl y ya no se usa en México


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Curioso que a *El Salvador* nunca llegaron las palabras "gis" y "tiza". Aquí no se entenderían en lo absoluto. Como ya Jabón dijo antes, acá decimos de modo exclusivo: "*yeso*".


----------



## merquiades

Una pregunta quizá algo tonta.  ¿Cómo se pronuncia "gis" en México?  Tal como se escribe (jis), o (guis), o quizás (shis)


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Gis* parece derivado del cultismo francés *gypse*, que en el lenguaje de la pintura se traduce por "clarión". Todo muy s. XIX, seguramente de la época de dominación francesa. Con el usurpador Maximiliano llegaron a México artistas franceses e intelectuales. Por este camino vendrá el galicismo.
*Craie* no entra en cuestión.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Yeso* es la palabra castellana propia (que parece un _occidentalismo_ leonés) o _*greda*_ (como el fr. _craie_). La entrada de *tiza, *(en México también* tizar, *con restos de la* -l-* del nahualt,o* tizate*, con restos de la* -t, *paralelo a _tomate, petate_*),* importada de México (nahualt *tíçalt*, pero el sufijo -*lt* del nahualt no es significativo) a España es _relativamente moderna_ (_entra en el DRAE en *1869*_), aunque conocida desde el s. XVI . En Asturias se mezclan *xiz* y *tiza* en *tiz*.


----------



## merquiades

XiaoRoel said:


> *Gis* parece derivado del cultismo francés *gypse*, que en el lenguaje de la pintura se traduce por "clarión". Todo muy s. XIX, seguramente de la época de dominación francesa. Con el usurpador Maximiliano llegaron a México artistas franceses e intelectuales. Por este camino vendrá el galicismo.
> *Craie* no entra en cuestión.



Vale, se me había olvidado buscar con Y.  En el diccionario Larousse. 1. sufato de calcio hidratado.  2. yeso


----------



## Metzaka

merquiades said:


> Una pregunta quizá algo tonta. ¿Cómo se pronuncia "gis" en México? Tal como se escribe (jis), o (guis), o quizás (shis)


*Jis*.
Saludos.


----------



## merquiades

Metzaka said:


> *Jis*.
> Saludos.



¡Gracias!


----------



## Etienfr

En asturiano _tiza_ se dice "_*xiz*_" (pronunciado [ʃiθ]), con origen en lat. "_gypsum_". También sirve para denominar al _yeso_ (aunque también existe en esta caso la palabra "_*yelsu*_")


----------



## Xiscomx

¡Holaaaaa!:
No sé si os llegará mi saludo, aunque fuerza le he dado.Por aquí la palabra más usada es «*tiza*» que ha desbancado totalmente a «*gis*», que conozco por mi condición bacavesa, aunque la pronuncio como corresponde en mi lengua, «*guix*», y a «*clarión*» que está en palpable retroceso y desuso. Felices Fiestas.


----------



## Aviador

Gracias por el saludo, Xiscomx.
En Chile se dice sólo _tiza_. El término _gis_ es totalmente desconocido aquí.



veleño said:


> si, bastante extraño lo del intercambio, pero la cultura es asi y de allí su variedad, nuevamente gracias por los comentarios... y nunca pensé que fuera un hilo con tanto tema!


No es el único caso. Por ejemplo, en América se dice _asado_, participio del verbo _asar_ de origen latino, y en España _barbacoa_, una palabra de origen taíno.


----------



## swift

Hola:

En *Costa Rica* también se llama *«tiza»*​. 

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Elxenc

Xiscomx said:


> ¡Holaaaaa!:
> No sé si os llegará mi saludo, aunque fuerza le he dado.Por aquí la palabra más usada es «*tiza*» que ha desbancado totalmente a «*gis*», que conozco por mi condición* bacavesa,* aunque la pronuncio como corresponde en mi lengua, «*guix*», y a «*clarión*» que está en  palpable retroceso y desuso. Felices Fiestas.



*Xiscomx. Habrías de explicar de dónde sale este gentilicio . No creo que esté en ninguno de los diccionarios al uso. *

Saludos de otro "bacavès"


----------



## Xiscomx

Seré breve para evitar censuras si se permite:
En el año 1927 el valenciano Nicolau Primitiu Gómez Serrano propuso el orden alfabético de las tres comunidades *Ba*lear-*Ca*talana-*Va*lenciana que llamó *bacavés *o *bacavesa* y que es la que hablamos los baleares.
Después,en el año 1978 se propuso seguir el orden según el número de hablantes de cada variedad lingüística que había utilizado Antoni Maria Alcover en su diccionario *Ca*talano-*Va*lenciano-*Ba*lear, de aquí salió: *cavabán o cavabánico*, que hablan los catalanes, aunque ellos solo dicen *catalán*.
A mí no me molesta que venga un valenciano y me diga que el habla el *Vacabal*.
De este modo se evitan susceptibilidades locales, ¿no crees? Yo hablo mi variedad bacavesa, tú la cavabánica o la que prefieras y nuestros hermanos del sur y oeste hablan el vacabal. Todos contentos y se acabó la guerra.
Un gran y respetuoso saludo.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Pues *Gis* por estos lares, *tiza* suena "juereño" 
Saludos


----------

